# Systema & other martial arts experience!



## Roland (Jun 26, 2002)

Re-reading Vlad's bio, and it points out that he studied several martial arts, was wondering about those other influences on what he 'does' now, and also on what he 'teaches' now?

What about other practioners? 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 26, 2002)

He studies and does Sokoli Stalina


----------



## RobP (Jun 27, 2002)

Karate and boxing were two of Vlad's previous arts AFAIK. I would say that neither contributes to what he currently teaches.

Personally, I studied Chinese internal systems for many years before finding Systema. Very little of it remains in what I do now. both in teaching and in practice.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 27, 2002)

I managed to convince him to do a spinning rear kick a while ago. WOW!


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 27, 2002)

> I managed to convince him to do a spinning rear kick a while ago. WOW!



Haha...I've seen him on video pull off some hook kicks.  It doesn't really look like it fits until he does it...then you think, "Well hey...it worked!"

I've studied Bujinkan Taijutsu for some time, Shinto Muso ryu for a short stint.  Wing Chun and BJJ beyond that.


----------

